# Goldrausch 2021 - Ein salziges Abenteuer!



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir ist sozusagen Schichtwechsel denn am Nachmittag kommt mein Buddy Florian für die letzte Woche dazu. Es ist ein großartiges Wiedersehen und bei Mahi-Wraps und Tropical lassen wir den Abend ausklingen.





Am nächsten Tag geht es entspannt los. Die Bedienungen werden jetzt von Tag zu Tag schlechter und wir fahren erstmal die Küste entlang. Ich zeige ihm ein paar Spots und wir treffen ein paar der Jungs, die es trotz heftiger Brandung noch immer versuchen. Flo ist heiß, ich immer noch platt und so probieren wir es von einem hohen Spot aus...

Es macht nicht wirklich Sinn da viel Weißwasser und starker Wind das Angeln fast aussichtslos werden lassen. Die nächsten Tage werden noch schlechter und irgendwann bleiben uns nur die geschützten Spots vor der Haustür. An Mahis ist hier nicht zu denken...evtl mit Glück ein Bluefish aber auch der lässt sich nicht blicken. Die Woche vergeht wie im Flug und die guten Bedingungen, die laut Forecast am Wochenende kommen sollen, verschieben sich jeden Tag weiter nach hinten. Flo ist richtig schlecht drauf da er sich schon ohne Fisch wieder abreisen sieht und auch für mich ist es Mist ihn so zu sehen. Ich weiß, wie sehr er sich gefreut hatte in dieser außergewöhnlich guten Saison dabei zu sein.

Montag ist unser letzter voller Tag und die See soll jetzt wirklich ruhiger werden, Dienstag früh sogar perfekt. Wir packen schonmal das meiste zusammen, checken unsere Bikes und die Ausrüstung. Neue Haken & Sprengringe werden montiert, frische Vorfächer auch. Nichts soll dem Zufall überlassen werden. Im dunklen geht's zum Spot und als es hell wird sind wir noch immer allein, keine Locals.

Wir gehen ganz nach vorne und fangen an zu werfen...nach gut 30 Minuten kommt der erste Trupp rein, jetzt geht's los! Flo kann den ersten Biss nicht verwandeln aber die Fische sind heiß & gierig. Ein paar Umdrehungen später ist bei ihm die Rute krumm und mit dem nächsten Wurf hab auch ich einen am Band - *DORADOOOOO!!!!*

Der Tanz mit den Fischen beginnt und was für mich schon fast zur routine geworden ist, lässt meinen Buddy vor Adrenalin fast platzen. Die Mahis schießen umher, springen immer wieder hoch aus dem Wasser oder tauchen direkt vor den Felsen steil in die Tiefe. Sein Fisch flüchtet um den Point herum und die Schnur hängt in den Steinen. Zum Glück kommt grade keine hohe Welle und es gelingt ihm, die Schnur wieder zu lösen. Der Fisch ist noch dran und es geht weiter... Nach endlosen Minuten gelingt es ihm, seinen Fisch mit einer Welle auf die Klippe zu ziehen und er ist außer sich vor Freude.





Mein Fisch ist noch nicht platt...es ist wieder ein Bull, die kämpfen meist länger und härter als die Mädels...vielleicht weil sie breitere Flanken haben. Nach ein paar Minuten gebe ich Flo meine Rute, eine passende Welle kommt und er führt den Fisch auf mich zu. Diesmal sitzen alle Haken sehr gut und ich greife das Vorfach und ziehe den Fisch mit Schwung auf die Felsen. Es ist geschafft, wir jubeln und schreien, es hat geklappt und *mein Buddy hat sein Stück vom Gold bekommen!*









Ein paar Locals kommen dazu, man kennt sich inzwischen. Wir angeln weiter und alle 30 Minuten kommen neue Fische unter Land. Trotzdem werden kaum welche gehakt und obwohl wir mehrfach Dorados mit offenem Maul nur Zentimeter hinter unseren Lures haben, kann sich keine zum Biss durchringen. Wir können keine weiteren Fische landen und gegen Mittag ist es vorbei. Auch das ist Mahi-Fischen, manchmal sind sie nicht heiß genug. Wir versorgen den Fang und packen ein. Da wir nicht alles selbst essen können geht der Fang an unsere Bekannten hier vor Ort, die selbst nicht mehr bei dem Wahnsinn mitmachen wollen. So haben alle was davon und wir können den letzten Abend auf der Insel mit gutem Essen ausklingen lassen...morgen geht's zurück nach Deutschland.






Am nächsten Morgen liegt der Ozean flach wie ein Teich vor uns. Weit draußen kann man die verschiedenen Strömungen erkennen und es sind viele Vögel zu sehen...ein traumhafter Tag aber wir müssen leider zum Flughafen. Hätten wir noch Urlaub, wir hätten direkt verlängert. Die nächsten paar Tage sehen einfach zu gut aus, die Anderen werden sicher viel Spaß haben und noch etliche Mahis bezwingen, bevor die Saison in ein paar Wochen zu Ende geht und der *Goldrausch vorbei *ist.


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Und hier läuft gleich das versprochene Video 
Hab's selbst auch noch nicht gesehen und bin tierisch gespannt!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2021)

Hey Olaf,

beim lesen dieser Zeilen geht mein Puls hoch und ich bekomme ganz feuchte Handflächen....super Bericht, fühle mich richtig rückversetzt in unser Abenteuer.
Auch auf diesem Wege herzlichen Dank nochmal, hab in deiner Person einen großartigen neuen Freund gefunden, PS. freut mich riesig dass das auch mit Florian geklappt hat. Schööööner Fisch.


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Hey Andreas,

vielen lieben Dank Kumpel, hat mir auch sehr viel Freude bereitet mit dir unterwegs zu sein! Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Gelegenheit.
Ja...bin soo happy das es für euch beide mit der Mahi geklappt hat  
War echt ne Super-Saison dies Jahr!

Dein Video ist auch richtig klasse geworden 
Hattest ja richtig Spaß in den Wellen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. Dezember 2021)

Geiler Scheiß Männer gratulation


----------



## Krallblei (3. Dezember 2021)

Geil ja. Mega ultra geil. Mega monster ultra geil. Aber... ihr wisst schon.

Danke fürs Video...musste mir teilweise die Augen zuhalten 

Ps. Wunderte mich gerade. Dachte immer das die Gattung der Goldmakrelen nur eine Art umfasst. 
Jetzt sehe ich das es doch zwei gibt.. Mein letzter mit 120cm hatte vielleicht 10 Kilo und sieht mager und klein aus. Die Dinger aussem Atlantik sind ja wahre Monster.

Ich liebe das Mahi Mahi fischen....


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2021)

*Wahnsinn Danke *für den tollen Bericht und den Bildern unglaublich   


Gruß Frank


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank euch zwei   

Grade die Bulls sind schon richtige Bretter und ich freue mich tierisch endlich mal welche erwischt zu haben. Sonst immer nur Mädels gehabt

Denke aber es liegt am Futter..is die gleiche Art Mahis wie im Roten Meer. 
1,2m wiegt bei mir ca 13-14kg


----------



## Taurinus (3. Dezember 2021)

Ein wirklich toller Bericht! Dickes Petri an alle Beteiligten


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2021)

Das ist wirklich heftig. Ich finds zu gleichen Teilen unglaublich geil und bescheuert (bezogen auf die eingegangenen Risiken). Schön, dass ihr das unbeschadet überstanden hab. Die szene, in der euch die Welle überspült sieht echt arg aus. Hätte man ,falls man reinfällt, überhaupt eine Chance wieder lebendig aus dem Wasser zu kommen?


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist sozusagen Schichtwechsel denn am Nachmittag kommt mein Buddy Florian für die letzte Woche dazu. Es ist ein großartiges Wiedersehen und bei Mahi-Wraps und Tropical lassen wir den Abend ausklingen.
> Anhang anzeigen 391977
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Salt,
Ein absolut fantastischer Artikel, großes Kompliment und vielen Dank dafür- und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri!
Vielleicht wäre so etwas Tolles auch was für die Startseite, ähnlich wie die umwerfenden Berichte aus Ägypten von Krallblei? Vielleicht kann die  Anglerboard Redaktion das mal sichten,
Nochmals Chapeau zu der tollen Angelei und der schönen Vorstellung Deiner neuesten Abenteuer,
Hg
Minimax
(Süsswasserangler)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Dezember 2021)

Kurz und knapp:
Crazy-Hammergeil, da hätte ich auch Bock drauf !!!!!!!!
Ganz Fettes Petri…


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2021)

*Sensationell!!!*


----------



## Sepp Meier (4. Dezember 2021)

Wahnsinn, tolle Fische. Aber die action ist schon echt krass


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2021)

Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Aber die action ist schon echt krass


Nachmachen ist auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Hätte man ,falls man reinfällt, überhaupt eine Chance wieder lebendig aus dem Wasser zu kommen?


Ich denke schon, solange man nicht mit dem Kopf aufschlägt und bei Bewußtsein bleibt. Aber alleine eher nicht, dann braucht man schon nen zweiten Mann mit Seil am Ufer und sollte das auch schon etliche Male im Kopf durchgespielt haben. 
Und man sollte wissen wo es gute Ausstiege gibt. 

Meist wird man "nur" über die Felsen gespült, wirklich reingezogen zu werden sollte man vermeiden.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Olaf, Florian und Andreas, das war ja mal wieder ein krasser Bericht. 
Glückwunsch zu den Mahis, ich habe das Gefühl, die sind dieses mal größer.
Das Video war auch top gemacht.
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2021)

Hey Kay, 
Besten Dank auch hier nochmal. 
Bisschen größer sind sie aber eigentlich ist das alles nur Durchschnitt...1,1-1,2m...das richtige Monster hatte ich einmal hinter dem Lure aber nicht richtig gehakt. Keine Ahnung wie groß die war aber sah deutlich größer aus! 1,4-1,5m vielleicht...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2021)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Das Video war auch top gemacht.


Besten Dank Dr.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich heftig. Ich finds zu gleichen Teilen unglaublich geil und bescheuert


Geht mir genauso


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Crazy-Hammergeil, da hätte ich auch Bock drauf !!!!!!!!


Das hätte ich vor 30 jahren wahrscheinlich auch gesagt.



Salt schrieb:


> Nachmachen ist auch nicht wirklich empfehlenswert


Das sehe ich mittlerweile auch so.  Als junger Mann war ich noch anders drauf.

Aber zum lesen und anschauen echt super.

Danke fürs Einstellen und weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Dezember 2021)

*Glueckwunsch *

Olaf und Andreas auch von uns, was soll man dazu sagen, dass ist Extreme Sportfishing! Gratulation zu den Mahi-Mahi. Das Video, unglaublich schoen und  professional. Ich betagter Rentner, wenn ich mir das anschaue fuehle ich mich schon fast mit einem Bein im Grab!- Komme gerade vom Meer mit dem Boot, was sind ein paar Dentex oder Bonitos gegen diese Fische auf solchen lebensgefaehrlichen Klippen gefangen!

Nochmals Danke fuer den Bericht...Super, Super, Super...* Inga & Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Andreas auch von uns, was soll man dazu sagen, dass ist Extreme Sportfishing! Gratulation zu den Mahi-Mahi. Das Video, unglaublich schoen und professiona


Besten Dank euch beiden, freut mich das es euch gefallen hat


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2021)

Hey Juergen & Inga, 
Vielen Dank euch zwei, schön das es gefällt...das Warten hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt  
Vielleicht überwintert ihr ja nochmal auf den Canaren...beim Trollen um die Inseln wurden wieder paar richtige Monster bis 30kg+ gefangen


----------



## Seriola (5. Dezember 2021)

Gratulation zu den Monstern und vielen Dank für den Bericht und den Bildern!!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Dezember 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> das Warten hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt



*Olaf, *

ich habs gleich vermutet,, der Hut und Deine Kroenung zum Mr.Mahi-Mahi!  Mir war klar, hier kommt was Tolles! *Das Warten hat sich gelohnt,* ich mein, Fotos zu posten ist das eine, aber so ein Video zu produzieren, das braucht Zeit. Jungs nochmal- TOP-TOP-TOP ! Hier bei uns gibt es auch so ein paar "Felsenfischer" auf WoBas,, denen ist Uebel geworden beim Anblick Eurer Action an den Rocks. 
Was uns auch noch sehr beeindruckt hat, die Landung der Fische. Wir wissen, wie schwer es ist einen Mahi-Mahi selbst von der Badeplattform eines Bootes zu landen, wenn man nicht mit dem Gaff in ihn schlaegt!
Anyway, wir wuerden sagen, wer noch nie einen grossen Mahi-Mahi gefangen hat, kann nur ahnen, warum wir alle so von diesem Fisch schwaermen! 

*Inga & Juergen*


----------



## Dr.Spinn (5. Dezember 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Besten Dank Dr.


Hey Andreas. Also wirklich das Video ist Spitze, das Intro, die Mucke, sehr gut geschnitten. Hab es mir mehrfach angesehen. Macht einfach Spass.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (5. Dezember 2021)

Danke Kai! Freut mich das es dir gefällt.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2021)

Wirklich sehr schön - vielen Dank dafür...
Und sehr feine Mahis - dickes Petri..


----------



## Salt (7. Dezember 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Olaf, *
> 
> ich habs gleich vermutet,, der Hut und Deine Kroenung zum Mr.Mahi-Mahi!  Mir war klar, hier kommt was Tolles! *Das Warten hat sich gelohnt,* ich mein, Fotos zu posten ist das eine, aber so ein Video zu produzieren, das braucht Zeit. Jungs nochmal- TOP-TOP-TOP ! Hier bei uns gibt es auch so ein paar "Felsenfischer" auf WoBas,, denen ist Uebel geworden beim Anblick Eurer Action an den Rocks.
> Was uns auch noch sehr beeindruckt hat, die Landung der Fische. Wir wissen, wie schwer es ist einen Mahi-Mahi selbst von der Badeplattform eines Bootes zu landen, wenn man nicht mit dem Gaff in ihn schlaegt!
> ...


Nochmal besten Dank euch Zwei!

Ja...es war zum einen das Aufbereiten was Zeit braucht aber auch die Tatsache, das wir nicht zu viel zeigen wollten. Hatte wir auch den Locals versprochen.
So voll wie dies Jahr war es noch nie...und wird sicher noch schlimmer nach dieser wirklich herausragenden Saison. Das will man nicht noch unnötig anheizen während es läuft.

Die Landung, was man so im Video sieht, ist zwar möglich wenn man weiß, worauf man achten muss aber man begibt sich beim leadern in absolute Lebensgefahr. Ich bin zwar auf der einen Seite happy solche Skills jetzt zu haben aber würde immer davon abraten es mir nachzumachen.

Neue Gaffstangen stehen hier schon rum, 4.7m....müssen nur umgebaut werden


----------



## Mühlkoppe (7. Dezember 2021)

Hi Olaf,
vielen Dank für den Bericht! Wie immer sehr plastische Beschreibung der Situation vor Ort. Allerdings muss man da auch mal gestanden haben damit das Gesamtpaket - Lärm, Wellen, Geruch... die Bilder komplettiert   
Ach ja: gut das du überlebt hast, sonst müsste ich jetzt unter irgendeinem Nachruf mein Beileid bekunden. 
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (7. Dezember 2021)

Hi Thorsten,

vielen lieben Dank! Geruchsfernesehen machen wir dann evtl 2022 möglich
Alternativ schicke ich gerne jedem der sich vorher mit Adresse bei mir meldet ein bisschen angegammelte Mahi-Haut fürs authentische feeling
Besten Gruß, Ole


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. Dezember 2021)

Hi Kollegen
Echt absoluter Hammer, was da andcheinend wirklich von den Felsen aus gefangen werden kann, das Vodeo ist auch unglaublich endgeil.
Da ich auch ein grosser Canaren Fan bin, besonders Teneriffa, was würdet ihr da zum Shore jigging für Gerät empfehlen?
Ich würde mir noch gerne eine Kombi mit einer passenden travel Rute zulegen, irgenwelche Empfehlungen?
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Salt (8. Dezember 2021)

Hi Johannes,
besten Dank!
Ne Travel zum Shorejigging würde ich garnicht empfehlen....kenne keinen, der damit dauerhaft glücklich war. 
Früher oder später brechen die alle.

Allerdings hab ich neulich auf der Messe die schwere Hearty Rise Skywalker in der Hand gehabt. 
Könnte tatsächlich halten, sah auf jeden Fall sehr robust aus....würde ich mir aber trotzdem selber nicht hinstellen, weil travel.

Ansonsten tuts jede ordentliche Shorejigge mit ca 100g WG....Teneriffa hat ja viel tiefes Wassere, da lohnt jiggen bestimmt.
Grüße!


----------



## ragbar (9. Dezember 2021)

Meeeh...
Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder den Spruch höre-Angeln bis der Arzt kommt-oder-lebe wild und gefährlich-denk ich an euch!

Stelle mir ein Fast Cut Video mit 



 als Soundtrack vor von euch Burnern-denn das ist Rockn-Roll,was ihr macht!


----------



## Salt (9. Dezember 2021)

Fish or Die


Ja....endlich hat mal alles gepasst und ich hatte auch genug Zeit mich ordentlich auszutoben.
Das ganze wird sich wohl nur schwer toppen lassen, zumindest in Europa!


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Dezember 2021)

Petri Salt, wirklich spektakuläre Fänge! Den Titel Mr. Mahi Mahi hast du dir verdient!
Der Angel-YouTuber "DeinLieblingsangler" war vor kurzem auch an diesem Spot auf Lanzarote und hat dazu ein Video erstellt. In dem Video wird gut der Spirit der dortigen Angler wiedergegeben, ziemlich cool fand ich diese Art "Base-Camps" mit Paella-Freiluftküche:


----------



## Salt (9. Dezember 2021)

Ja genau, er war zur gleichen Zeit wie Andreas da glaub ich...
Mit Guide kann man das dort auch haben, inklusive Paella.
Ohne Guide sieht der Spirit der Truppe aber ganz anders aus wenn Gringos auftauchen


----------



## Sepp Meier (9. Dezember 2021)

Und es ist so, dass man genau an diese sehr eng begrenzten Spots muss, wo der Menschenauflauf ist, weil man woanders nicht an die Fische kommt, nehme ich an? Ich hätte schon auch Bock auf so eine Nummer, aber wenn ich den Menschenauflauf sehe und höre, dass man den Fremdlingen eher nicht so offen gegenübersteht...


----------



## Salt (9. Dezember 2021)

Ja, deshalb ist da ja so ein Auflauf und die sind alle etwas "angespannt" in der Zeit....Goldrausch halt!

Leider wird es von Jahr zu Jahr voller auf den Spots. 
Als ich vor 6 Jahren mit der Mahifischerei auf Lanza angefangen hab, war ich abseits des Hotspots auf den Videos fast alleine....heute sind selbst "meine" Spots von 10-15 Mann besetzt und die Canarios sind sich selbst untereinander nicht immer einig wenns um die Spots geht.

Ausserhalb der Saison sind die alle ganz nett oder angeln nich mal wirklich den Rest des Jahres.
Aber mit Guide kann das jeder der es sich zutraut...und leisten mag.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Dezember 2021)

Echt ein grandioser Artikel mit wahnsinnig geilen Bildern. Das ist ja ein Träumchen! Richtig gut...


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. Dezember 2021)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen
> Da ich auch ein grosser Canaren Fan bin, besonders Teneriffa, was würdet ihr da zum Shore jigging für Gerät empfehlen?
> Ich würde mir noch gerne eine Kombi mit einer passenden travel Rute zulegen, irgenwelche Empfehlungen?
> Tl
> Johannes


Zwecks Travelspinne, kann ich die Sportex Carat XT  spezial in 3m empfehlen WG 90gr. sehr leicht und handlich auch robust. Gute Dynamik und Spannung beim Werfen. 5Teilig. also sehr kurzes Transportmaß.

Hatte vorher mit der Shimano Monster Travel gefischt, 3 m, gute 100 gr WG.
Kein Vergleich zur Sportex, zu Schwer, zu träge beim Werfen, wenig Gefühl beim Drill.

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab über einen langen Zeitraum sehr gerne mit Travelrods gefischt und bin ein großer Fan der Shimano Monster/ Shore and Boat oder Sportex Magnus Travel Spin. etc. alle gut geeignet mit ner 4000er Daiwa BG- Saltiga. Auf Lanza hab ich inzwischen das große Glück 2-3 Ruten zwischenlagern zu dürfen weshalb ich da natürlich keine Travelrods mehr fische. 
Da mein Angelzeug mit jedem Einsatz auf den Felsen neue Kratzer und Schrammen davonträgt sind die oben genannten Ruten alle so in der 150€ Range und bereiten mir keinen Herzschmerz wenn sie nach 3-4 Urlauben als Ersatzteillager auf Ebay landen. Ihrer Aufgabe werden sie mehr als gerecht


----------



## Timo.Keibel (9. Dezember 2021)

Macht absolut Lust, dort selbst einmal zu fischen! Hammer Fotos und tolle Fische.
Da muss ich wohl mal einen Plan schmieden ...


----------



## steve71 (11. Dezember 2021)

Wow! Ich bin sprachlos! Mehr Abenteuer geht nicht! Einfach nur Geil!


----------



## jvonzun (4. Mai 2022)

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und dickes Petri!


----------

